# Expelled: A Quick Review



## puritan lad (Apr 19, 2008)

Having only seen the movie once, I am unable to recall all of the names and faces in Expelled: No Intelligence Allowed. Nonetheless, a quick review for those who consider seeing it.

Expelled: No Intelligence Allowed is not a defense of the Biblical view of Creation. It was not meant to be that, and any viewer who is looking for that will come away disappointed. You will not see any interviews with Ken Ham or John Morris, or even Hugh Ross or Richard Deem. The scientists/journalists interviewed are either hardcore Darwinists, proponents of Intelligent Design, or blackballed scientists who happened to write, say, or publish the wrong words. Most of the Intelligent Design scientists are associated with the Discovery Institute, a foundation consisting of scientists who ask tough questions concerning Darwinism, but are not necessarily Christian.

*Intelligent Design vs. Creationism: An Important Distinction*

Intelligent Design is not necessarily Creationism. ID makes no effort to defend the Scriptures, nor does it seek to identify the Creator. Instead, it examines scientific evidence while being open to the possibility of an intelligent designer. Some are Christian, many are not. 

Expelled: No Intelligence Allowed does not deal in-depth with Creationism, Darwinism, or ID, though it does touch on the complexity of the cell and the issue of origins. The movie is not meant to be a defense of any position. Instead, the main intent of Expelled was to expose the “wall of separation” that has been erected between science and faith, and the dogmatic attitude of the scientific establishment concerning this wall. The message is being sounded out loud and clear from universities, the media, and the courts. “Darwinism is in, God is out.” And if you want to succeed in any scientific career, you had better get in line with this philosophy. Question Darwin, and you will lose grant money, be denied tenure, or even fired.

Oddly enough, most of the exiled scientists in the movie were not Creationists, nor even proponents of Intelligent Design. They just happened to slip up and mention ID as a possibility worth considering, or publish a paper in a scientific journal that was written by an ID proponent. Who knows how many other scientists there are who see similar problems with Darwin, but are afraid to speak out for the reasons above? 

A precaution to those who may consider taking their children to this movie. There is a disturbing section of the movie dealing with the link between Darwinism and the holocaust, as well as a blasphemous verbal attack on the God of the Bible by everyone’s favorite angry atheist Richard Dawkins.

In conclusion, what the Expelled movie does, it does very well. It is clear that the academic establishment wants no part of God or any creator (unless he is a highly evolved being from another planet – see previous post), and will vehemently extricate anyone who slips up and puts a crack in their wall.


----------



## JBaldwin (Apr 19, 2008)

I saw the film last night, and this is a very good review of it.


----------



## Yodas_Prodigy (May 6, 2008)

*I agree with your analysis*

I enjoyed the show for numerous reasons. 


First, Stein demonstrated quite clearly through the interview process the attitude of the established elitists.
He cornered Dawkins in to showing himself to be a bumbling fool who would rather believe Aliens dropped life here (A form of Intelligent Design) rather than God.
He successfully linked Darwinism to the Holocaust and Abortion.

Blessings


----------



## mvdm (May 6, 2008)

Yodas_Prodigy said:


> I enjoyed the show for numerous reasons.
> 
> 
> First, Stein demonstrated quite clearly through the interview process the attitude of the established elitists.
> ...



I also really enjoyed the other "scientist" who, when Stein asked how cells moved from inanimate matter to animate, the scientist said "well, one theory is that they piggy backed onto crystals!" When Stein raised his eyebrow and asked " Well, Ok, but how did that matter come to life?", the "scientist" fumbled and said "I just told you". Stein's deadpan response: "Oh yeah, right, they piggybacked onto some crystals".

The movie is worth the $9.00.


----------



## Prudence and Passion (May 6, 2008)

Can't wait till it comes out on video!


----------



## Grymir (May 6, 2008)

Me either!! Come on video!!


----------

